# High Climbing Photos



## BoesTreeService

I would love to see some photos from jobs where you have climbed high. The two I have on here are from 94'. I drop a disposable camera in a small bag that I have loops of webbing in. I was taking a limb from the top of an Oak that was blocking a clients satelite dish. I had 12' of my 200' rope on the ground and my rigging was right at the friction saver. I know alot of you have much higher climbing but around here there arent that many trees higher than 100'

The first picture posted is of the tops of nearby trees and the second is just a shot down to the ground. Cant wait to see some of your photos, especially you guys out west in the tall stuff.

Terry Boes
Owner, Boes Tree Service
Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## pantheraba

Check your post...no pictures came through.


----------



## BoesTreeService

*Pics Added to the original post*

Sorry the pics didnt get attached first time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice view. The redwoods around her get pretty tall, my buddy that climbs for me has been up there pretty high. I am just know starting to bring my camera along for the tree work. Wish I would have thought about it before. I almost always have it when pig hunting with my dogs. But I have missed out on alot of god pics. My last job this last sat, I tok out a 50 to 60 foot oak about 5 feet away from my buddies house, just before I started cutting, I thought you know I should get the video cam, so I did, and put it on a piece of plywod on their clothesline, and got the whole take down on video handsfree, it was pretty col.


----------



## rbtree

Here's a few

start with post 973 and move forward. prolly this spring i'll be craning out the remaining 10 trees here--construction trauma..they are all 100-160 foot tall western red cedar.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=12381&page=25&pp=40


----------



## Bodean

Here's a Dead redwood wreck from Rio Nido, it's close to hopland,ca. I used a 150' rope and tied into a different tree. Figure I took the top at 75' then worked the wood down with 5/8 and a "porty". Me and a ropeman 5 hours.
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

not sure this is what your looking for but still really cool picture


----------



## tam

so it is


----------



## SCTreeCare

*big eucs*

hello. I know that most of you guys/even some galls have the balls to climb high but just don;t have the trees. I have a friend who has done a 300 foot eucalyptus removal outside of Santa Cruz, CA. He has old pictures of the removal (mid 90's) and as soon as us treehuggers can figure out how to get those old pics onto the computer we will show all. I myself have done some white firs in the CA sierras that have been in the 180ft-200ft range, and currently I am working on 2 200ft eucs. Assuming I survive (knock on wood) I will display those pictures in the next few weeks. I was hoping to have seen some bigger trees in this thread, hopefully I can help with that.

:blob5:


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

SCTreeCare said:


> hello. I know that most of you guys/even some galls have the balls to climb high but just don;t have the trees. I have a friend who has done a 300 foot eucalyptus removal outside of Santa Cruz, CA. He has old pictures of the removal (mid 90's) and as soon as us treehuggers can figure out how to get those old pics onto the computer we will show all. I myself have done some white firs in the CA sierras that have been in the 180ft-200ft range, and currently I am working on 2 200ft eucs. Assuming I survive (knock on wood) I will display those pictures in the next few weeks. I was hoping to have seen some bigger trees in this thread, hopefully I can help with that.
> 
> :blob5:



check out my big tree thread! i want to go down to your state and climb a Euc. I always look at that picture of Beranek climbing that gargantuan one on the cover of Fundamentals of General Tree Work and think how nice it looks to climb. But i have heard they can be deceptively weak like cottonwood. Anyway, im really interested in seeing those pictures as soon as you can get them up!


----------



## Dwelch5446

I'll post some pictures of my highest climb so far. I'm new to this site and I'm wondering what size is best to post the pictures at?


----------



## NickfromWI

Wow, when I look in American Forest's Magazine National Register of Big Trees Edition from 2004, the tallest Eucs it shows (either _Eucalyptus globulus_ or _Eucalyptus camaldulensis_) are 112'-141'. Granted, the trees in this book are measured by more than JUST height, but you say you know of Eucs that are more than double what's reported in that Register?

Let's see some pics of these bad boys! I gotta pack up my bags to climb some trees!

love
nick


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

NickfromWI said:


> Wow, when I look in American Forest's Magazine National Register of Big Trees Edition from 2004, the tallest Eucs it shows (either _Eucalyptus globulus_ or _Eucalyptus camaldulensis_) are 112'-141'. Granted, the trees in this book are measured by more than JUST height, but you say you know of Eucs that are more than double what's reported in that Register?
> 
> Let's see some pics of these bad boys! I gotta pack up my bags to climb some trees!
> 
> love
> nick


'
are you sure you were checking the right euc species? there are several that are on the smaller side, but the biggest is over 141 feet. California's register has about 17 different euc trees with the tallest at 178. 

http://www.ufei.org/bigtrees/bigtreelist.lasso


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Australia has some of the tallest Eucalyptus(Gum) trees in the World. I've heard stories of 400 footers. I've seen 250' gum in Southern Victoria Aus. and giant swamp gums in the Tulume Forest, Tasmania.


----------



## Dwelch5446

100' climb.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

what kind of tree you in there welch?


----------



## Dwelch5446

I think Eastern Hemlock (Tsuga Canadensis). The picture was taken at the University of Massachusetts.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

were you working in the tree or just up for poops and titters


----------



## Dwelch5446

Just for poops and titters. I'm in the Stockbridge school here, I wanted more practice climbing, so me and my buddy went up on a lazy saturday morning. We did take out some dead wood and had a fire that night.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

there are so many trees on the university campus here that i want to climb, but im pretty sure the department of public safety would roast my hide. and if i brought up anything that looked like a saw they would probly call in a sharp shooter. good pics, you should post more if you got um!


----------



## Dwelch5446

Here are a few more. I've only been climbing for about 3 months, and have taken a camera up only twice. Once I take more I'll post them. Just waiting for other peoples pictures now...


----------



## Bodean

Santa Cruz I'm psyched to see some photos of those Euc's. The 400' ones.
Do you trim Euc's also? Super Slick in the Rain.
D


----------



## Bodean

*A tall tree along the Russian river*

http://www.shamrockstreecare.com/images/photos9222004/Mosley2.jpg
This one was three spar and about 200'ish. 
The homeowner decided to extend the front room 6'.
I wonder if it stump sprouted under the house.
Happy Thanksgiving
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Bodean said:


> Santa Cruz I'm psyched to see some photos of those Euc's. The 400' ones.
> Do you trim Euc's also? Super Slick in the Rain.
> D



i might be wrong, but i think he said 300 feet not 400. The only reason i point that out is because no tree on earth is 400 feet tall. in fact, few are over 300. however . . . a douglas fir that fell in the early 1900's was measured at around 380 feet, if i remember right, and is the tallest tree on record.


----------



## Bodean

I can agree with 300'ish for sure. I mis read the post. The Douglas Firs along the Russian river and other moist pockets of Northern California foster some big ones. Last rainy season A big Fir came down and cut this house in half. A Shear cut flush to the Mirror. The homeowners panicked and we took down like three more in the neighborhood. The Euc is huge though. and so sprawled. It's a dream to climb. A huge jungle gym.
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

ach! your making me jelous! i havent seen many eucs around here in oregon, but i have heard that they quickly grow really tall and skinny and then fall under snow load. i go to the bay area every once and a while and I love to look at the eucs around there. next time i go im bringing my gear! I wish there was some kind of tree like it here in oregon. i suppose the madrone, but its hard to find big ones.


----------



## Bodean

*Some Eucs*

Here's a Euc I helped on Friday. Brushed out 2/3 of it in a day. The photo is from a patio looking out at the Eucs. The trees may have only been 120'ish.
Fat none the less. D


----------



## skwerl

I have a bunch of old pictures around here, only a few on this computer though. Here's a couple from when I was in my 20's and still knew everything. 
My first crane removal, a 90' oak deader 'n' sh!t. Also some 100' skinny pines, I had a crane and plucked 14 from around a house in one day.


----------



## Bodean

*More Eucs from Gold Hill*

Here's some photos of my friend Al and I climbing these Eucalyptus for recreation. Though I always bring a hand saw.
It was good throwball practice. All of Marin is worked with landslides. Trees are undermined left and right. Lots of Rain.

D.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Nice pics Skwerl, some of those situations looked pretty hairy!

Bodean, great pics man, maybe you could show me some good eucs to climb next time im down your way. i really like the last one where you (? someone) are smoking


----------



## Bodean

Hello Mr. Sizzle,

If you come to the bay often then by all means swing by. 

I've been telling my friend about these trees for awhile. The actual ones that we climbed there in the photos are up on the hill away from the Older more decayed Eucs (that were posted earlier up). These were pretty young but tall with huge crotches. 

Here's a photo or two of this landslide that I worked on today. Well I didn't make the landslide but we worked the trees on the slope. The pool was filled with mud. It was insane to see that tiny slide when to think in places there are slides of millions of cubic yards of debris slamming down a mountain. 
At least the trees that had to go were accacia monoxylon and not Coast live oaks. 

D.


----------



## Bermie

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Australia has some of the tallest Eucalyptus(Gum) trees in the World. I've heard stories of 400 footers. I've seen 250' gum in Southern Victoria Aus. and giant swamp gums in the Tulume Forest, Tasmania.



I've just been to Tasmania, went on the Tahune Forest Airwalk on the west coast, the platforms are 38 metres high (around 125') and that was only half as high as some of the trees! I'll post some pics in a week or so once I get home. They are eucs, Eucalyptus regnans
In the same forest reserve is the most massive tree in Australia same species, called "Queen of the Woods" it has been estimated to be 405 tonnes in mass, it's #(*%&() ENOURMOUS!
The tallest tree in Australia is also in Tasmania, in the Styx forest, it's over 300' and its top has already died back quite a lot, didn't get to see it.


----------



## redprospector

Well, it ain't 300'. But 75' up a dead white fir tends to be a lot of fun around here.

Andy


----------



## jmack

*pic*



BoesTreeService said:


> I would love to see some photos from jobs where you have climbed high. The two I have on here are from 94'. I drop a disposable camera in a small bag that I have loops of webbing in. I was taking a limb from the top of an Oak that was blocking a clients satelite dish. I had 12' of my 200' rope on the ground and my rigging was right at the friction saver. I know alot of you have much higher climbing but around here there arent that many trees higher than 100'
> 
> The first picture posted is of the tops of nearby trees and the second is just a shot down to the ground. Cant wait to see some of your photos, especially you guys out west in the tall stuff.
> 
> Terry Boes
> Owner, Boes Tree Service
> Fort Wayne, IN


what did you take that picture from yer backporch, only kidding did you buy the 200 for the job


----------



## BoesTreeService

The 200 is the rope I use for climbing all the time. I will make one change next time I buy climbing rope. This rope only had an eye on one end, the next one will have eyes on both ends to make it easier to reverse the rope and extend its life.


----------



## grnlfclimber

*big pine*

had to use my 455 rancher to block this one in four sixteen foot poles.


----------



## clearance

I climb over 100' all the time and over 150' often in old growth conifers. But the hieght is not scary in solid healthy conifers. It is the tree and where it is that is scary, like 60'-80' alders and cottonwoods leaning over a three phase. I have to get a digital and take some pics., I have taken up a disposable camera with me, I don't care if it takes a ride, $10bfd.


----------



## wradman

*climbing*

trying to upload cant' seem to work it,maybee my file is to big


----------



## wradman

*resized*

thanks bud i'm better with trees than computers


----------



## wradman

*treeco*

if you could help me get that pic in my personal profile it would be much appreciated
i'm new to this site


----------



## MikeInParadise

wradman said:


> if you could help me get that pic in my personal profile it would be much appreciated
> i'm new to this site



Here it is.... Just save the attachment and use it as you avatar...


----------



## Huck BB62

*Is this high enough!*


----------



## userdude

Nice Huck.
This is a loblolly I took down a while back, one of the neighboring trees had been lightning struck a couple of hrs. prior. Not that tall, no more than 90ft., but around here they don't get much taller.


----------



## Huck BB62

*Wow, I gotta lose weight and learn to climb.*

The picture I posted isn't me, it's one of Rigger's guys on a huge Ponderosa Pine of about 140-150' tall. I'd love to climb, just for the fun of it. Right now, physics has me at a disadvantage, I have too much payload. You climbers astound me, I wanna learn.


----------



## Komitet

here's a bunch of bur oak we trimmed last year at a campground


----------



## Rigger

Pine Flat, CA - 0n 05/13/06

Ponderosa Pines (Dead), sectional removals, topping point 125' Ø18", stump cut Ø3'-10".


----------



## Rigger

Quaking Aspen (Ponderosa Lodge), CA On 05/04/06

Red Fir (Dead), Height 174' Straight Fell with heavy pull, Saw Husky 3120XP with 64" bar. With two son's (17) & (19) & helper.


----------

